# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Перевозка грузов из Китая в Беларусь

## Бран Тиршах

Компания «Интер-фрейт» оказывает услуги по [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], ряд других стран и в обратном направлении. Большой опыт в области грузоперевозок позволяет нам предложить клиентам качественный и профессиональный сервис, а также выгодные тарифы и оптимальные маршруты доставки, если вам требуется перевезти груз из Китая.

Клиенты могут выбрать любой способ доставки, исходя из своих нужд, но сотрудники нашей компании всегда придут на помощь и подскажут оптимальный вид транспорта.

----------

